# Scott CR1 Team vs Giant Composite 2



## sound (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi, I'm in the midst of looking for a road bike. 

TCR Giant Composite or Scott CR1 Team (not the Team Issue) 

The Scott CR1 Team (06) comes with 105 group set, and is selling for about USD 1850. 
The Giant TCR Composite 2 (05) with Ultegra + Mix group set is selling for about the same price. 

Which would be a better choice? 
All comments & opinions welcome... 

Or should I just forget about getting a carbon bike and go for an alum? 

Decisions are always hard.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I dont think I have ridden those exact models, but I have ridden a Scott and a Giant. The feel of each bike is very different. Personally, I like the geometry of the Giant the most. That is def. one of the biggest deciding factors. Also, I wasnt sure if I should spend the extra money to get a composite frame, or stick with aluminum either. I figure, after much conptemplation, that since I am on a very tight budget that I will probably do just fine with an aluminum frame. I want to race for sure, but for my first bike my own ability will determine how I ride, not the frame.

Good luck deciding. I hope you make the right choice!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe the geometry is quite different on these frames. The Giant has a longer top tube by about a cm I think. Get the one that fits best.


----------

